# Anyone modify the frame horns on a 67 cutlass frame to fit a 67 GTO?



## 67Roadkill (9 mo ago)

So 1st post, I have a 67 GTO that 35 years ago the owner attempted to prostreet the back of the frame and tubbed it. 

I'd like to put a stock frame and reinforce it back underneath and stock wheel tubs. 

Been reading and yes I understand the cutlass for 66 and 67 do joggle wider just past the gearbox from 35 1/2 to 40 1/8. 

I found a clean 67 cutlass frame, my question is has anyone between the gearbox and front of the frame horn cut that joggle off and sectioned in a front horn from a skylark/lemans/tempest/gto frame? 

I have the ability and the shop to do the work, didn't know if anyone has done it and what was the outcome. 

I tried searching for a thread and all I found was buy a skylark/tempest/lemans frame. 

Easier said than done and finding one affordable these days.

Thanks for reading and any images, links, or constructive ideas.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, this is a heck of a first post. I've been on here years and have never heard this come up. I think to answer your question you need to find out why the Olds frame was wider. My guess is there is something different between the floor pans of the Pontiac and the Olds, or something similar. You may want to check out an Oldsmobile forum and ask for measurements and pictures of the areas that are different and you can compare those areas to the Pontiac.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

According to my Hollander interchange manual the 67 Buick Special and GS frames are direct replacements for the 67 Tempest/GTO frame.
The 67 Cutlass frame does not interchange with any other. 
But that may be due to different tabs for transmission mounts, or some other small details. Your best bet is to find a 67 Olds service manual which has the frame measurements in the Chassis chapter


----------

